# Chlorinated Brake Cleaner



## FZR600KID (Sep 23, 2006)

I accidently grabbed and briefly sprayed the Frame of my 4th Gen Glock with CRC Brakleen (with tetrachloroethylene) Chlorinated brake cleaner. This was the first and only time, and appears to be no damage. Glock Polymer is designed to chemical resistant, tough stuff. 

My question is? How much damage could have been done?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've seen lesser plastics get completely melted by such cleaners.


----------



## FZR600KID (Sep 23, 2006)

That is not comforting. Well No Discoloration...so hopefully it was very minimal effects.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Glock polymer is pretty tough, but if you have a variety of polymer guns I'd recommend the "Synthetic Safe Gun Scrubber"


----------



## FZR600KID (Sep 23, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> Glock polymer is pretty tough, but if you have a variety of polymer guns I'd recommend the "Synthetic Safe Gun Scrubber"


I do have a variety of Polymer Guns. Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

:smt1099


----------



## WilliamDahl (Feb 10, 2014)

Try carb cleaner on it to see if it will survive. I accidentally ruined a motorcycle windshield when it got hit by carb cleaner.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

To the gun? None. To your lungs, skin, and internal organs? I don't know.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen a few 10/22 mags severely discolored, and one destroyed by that stuff. Nasty.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

if there was going to be any damage, you'd have known about it before you even thought of posting about it. As for your 'lungs, skin, and internal organs' - use in a well ventilated area as they say and forget about it. The chlorinated stuff is the only one worth using on anything (proper application, obviously). Non-chlorinated is no more useful that water in a spray can. maybe less so.


----------

